# Trinity



## aleazk

My first attempt at electronic music: Trinity

The name comes from the famous "Trinity test", the explosion of the first atomic bomb, in 1945.

All of the sounds come from natural sources, prominently from astrophysical sources (these are electromagnetic waves from these sources transduced to sound). The recorded voices are television/radio interviews of Einstein and Oppenheimer.

Enjoy!


----------



## ptr

I would love to listen, but my uplink works very poorly with streamed audio, could You please put up a link to a downloadable mp3?

/ptr


----------



## MoonlightSonata

I haven't heard much electronic music before, but it seems amazing. It is (to me) very evocative of the atomic bomb tests.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Oh, heck, I thought it would be about the Holy Trinity. Now I'm scared out of my wits. 

Seriously, I think it's well done. Nice use of quotes from the period, both spoken and musical; it brings you back to earth. But I think it needs to be heard in the dark.


----------



## differencetone

Nicely done. Maybe you would like this:


__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------



## aleazk

ptr said:


> I would love to listen, but my uplink works very poorly with streamed audio, could You please put up a link to a downloadable mp3?
> 
> /ptr


I tried to upload the file to the TC system but it seems it's bigger than the allowed limit. I will look for some file hosting.



MoonlightSonata said:


> I haven't heard much electronic music before, but it seems amazing. It is (to me) very evocative of the atomic bomb tests.


Thanks for listening, MSonata. I refer you to some guy's thread for much better examples if this piece of mine prompted your interest 

I'm glad you found it evocative. I chose the sound samples from sounds related to the event (as I mentioned) basically because I found the material interesting and rich for a piece of this kind*, with the intention of letting the piece to build itself from that and to let the material by itself to evoke whatever it evokes on each listener. Of course, I'm very aware of the connotations of all this, but I leave that to the interaction of the piece with the listener and the imagination of the latter.

*In fact, I wanted to do an electronic piece since the early months of last year, but I couldn't find the right material; when I remembered the Oppenheimer quote, I thought "bingo!". Btw, thanks to Crudblud for suggesting me the software.



Manxfeeder said:


> Oh, heck, I thought it would be about the Holy Trinity. Now I'm scared out of my wits.
> 
> Seriously, I think it's well done. Nice use of quotes from the period, both spoken and musical; it brings you back to earth. But I think it needs to be heard in the dark.


Yes, in the dark and with some generous volume. Thanks for listening.



differencetone said:


> Nicely done. Maybe you would like this:
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/


Thanks for listening, differencetone. Yes, I know that page. I think it is a very good idea to transduce the signals from these astrophysical sources to sound, they make a very good raw material for pieces like this one. I used the CMB, solar storms, pulsars, and whatever similar stuff I found and considered useful.

If LIGO finally detects gravitational waves, that will provide interesting material too.


----------



## aleazk

aleazk said:


> I tried to upload the file to the TC system but it seems it's bigger than the allowed limit. I will look for some file hosting.


Ok, here's the link.


----------



## Crudblud

There are some good moments, the section beginning at 2:30 is fun, the repetitions of "I am become death", while perhaps too uniform and too quick to crescendo, are a nice touch. I can tell you have worked hard to put it all together, it's very clean, and yet somewhat empty because of that, and simply on the level of sound I do not find there is much of a through-line to follow from beginning to end. But I recognise that this is a first attempt, I encourage you to do more and grow.


----------



## aleazk

Crudblud said:


> There are some good moments, the section beginning at 2:30 is fun, the repetitions of "I am become death", while perhaps too uniform and too quick to crescendo, are a nice touch. I can tell you have worked hard to put it all together, it's very clean, and yet somewhat empty because of that, and simply on the level of sound I do not find there is much of a through-line to follow from beginning to end. But I recognise that this is a first attempt, I encourage you to do more and grow.


Thanks for listen, Crud. You are right about the repetitions. I actually had in mind something more colorful for those repetitions, but it was simply extremely tedious to realize (to copy each repetition and to add an effect, also in a gradual fashion; I have a separate file for the improved version of that part and gradually work on that.)

You are also right in which it's too clean.

As for the line. Well, I would say the piece is divided into three sections or episodes. The first section acts as an introduction and the third as an abrupt coda. But I could work more on the connection between the sections and shared ideas and material.

So, yes, in general, this is in a draft state now. But since I work only from time to time, at scattered moments, I wanted to finish it in order to have something, and later to work on the details. We will see to what extent I can improve this piece over the year.

I loved to work in this medium. And certainly I hope to grow on it. I'm very slow, though, so it will take many attemps.

Unfortunately, I have to go back to my other work now, so I will not be doing any substantial progress on this in the near future.


----------



## ptr

Listened twice and I could list about the same points as Crud! But is is unnecessary to do it again, this i quite fab for being someone's first outing in the genre! You should compose more! 

/ptr


----------

